# Tactics



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, what do you guys think.....Will tactics used for largemouths work as well on smallmouths?


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

More or less, yes, major differences are going to be in baits and hook sizes. Tubes and grubs are king for smallies, the Storm Wiggle Wart is a great mid diving crank for them (we always pick up a ton of smallies while fishing for walleye with them. Craws in the rivers seems to work too. I'll also pick them up on F-5 Rapalas in silver.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have caught both in the same day using 3-4 in. grubs in Piedmont. I have also caught both dragging a hula grub on a football head. Both of them also like the small bitsey jig made by Strike King.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bass primarily feed on the same forage, although smallmouth and largemouth have their preferences, you can catch them both on the same tactic for sure.

When these fish are feeding, you will catch them on a wider variety of lures, however when they are not feeding (and a lot of fish you catch are actually not "feeding"), certain techniques will work better than others.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Largemouth and smallmouth bass have different habitat preferences. But if you're fishing in an area which is suitable to both fish, you'll catch both on the same tactics.

Good Fishin'

Joe


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

It's really fun to catch them both from the same area on top water lures. Especially smaller rivers.


----------

